
Sum from 1 to 100 at DuckDuckGo - ca98am79
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sum+from+1+to+100
======
schrodingersCat
When you combine this with the duckduckgo CLI app "DDG"
([https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ddg/0.2.0](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ddg/0.2.0)),
I can see some scripting applications for this. I love ddg and learning new
capabilities. Thanks for this!

